# ttf Fonts



## Bateleur (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have trouble using ttf fonts. I have installed additional ttf fonts, such as webfonts and urwfonts-ttf and added proper Fontpaths to my xorg.conf file but it looks like Firefox3 is always using the same dull font. I also added this to xorg.conf like it is written in the handbook:

```
Load "freetype"
```
but I get an error stating that the freetype module could not be found. I searched the web and some people are using a true type font server such as XfStt. Should I install this from the ports collection?

Thanks!


----------



## aragon (Feb 7, 2010)

You read old information.  The freetype module doesn't need to be loaded anymore - it is embedded in the latest versions of Xorg.

Read the [thread=2021]nice fonts howto[/thread] thread to learn more about getting good looking fonts in Xorg on FreeBSD.


----------



## Bateleur (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok thanks!


----------

